# CM7 Video Camera Autofocus?



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

On an alpha nightly build of CM7-GB, I'm having an issue with the video camera, which I've gotten to work without crashing, but it doesn't focus... Could it be an issue with the cm7 camera apk? or is it more likely something else?

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmmmm... autofocus works on "low" and "mms" presets, but not "high" or "youtube"... *scratches head*... media_profiles.xml and/or codec issue?

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dude thanks for jumping on this one, let me know what i can do to help!


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm having the same issues with miui

Disregard, my issue with miui was different ... I was running underclocked and every time I tried taking a video it would crap out, I bumped up my clock speed profile using quickclock advanced and conservative governor and I'm recording in 720 again!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Known issue....check the Dev thread.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Known issue....check the Dev thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I know. I'm asking developers for input because I'm trying to fix it.

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------

